# Dudas con triac y moc3021



## Xavyal (Abr 9, 2011)

Como podría saber si el triac y el moc3021 se me quemaron; es decir, como los puedo medir o un pequeño cto. que me recomienden para saber si aun funcionan??


GRACIAS...


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

Podrías utilizar el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta.
Si cierras SW1 y prende D2 el LED en el MOC sirve, si prende D3 el circuito correspondiente en el MOC sirve.
Si cierras SW2 y el LED D4 prende el SCR sirve.

Otra forma de verificar los componentes es con un Ohmetro.
Este Ohmetro debe tener la función para verificar Diodos.
Pon el Ohmetro en esa función.
Conecta el positivo al ánodo del MOC y el Negativo al cátodo. Debe marcar baja resistencia, si inviertes las puntas del Ohmetro debe marcar alta resistencia. Si obtienes estos resultados el emisor de luz está bien.
La otra parte del MOC se puede probar conectando el Ohmetro de las mismas 2 formas y encendiendo el LED en el MOC con otro Ohmetro o con una fuente externa. No apliques mas de 15mAmp al LED.

El SCR tambien se puede verificar con un Ohmetro pero que sea analógico pues estos dan más corriente en la escala X1. Conecta la punta negativa al catado del SCR y la positiva al ánodo. Puentea ánodo y Gate, el Ohmetro debe marcar una baja resistencia indicando que el SCR está conduciendo.
Desconecta una terminal del Ohmetro y conéctala de nuevo, el Ohmetro debe indicar una lectura muy alta(Infinito) puentea ánodo y Gate, el Ohmetro debe marcar baja impedancia. Esto indica que el SCR sirve.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Xavyal (Abr 9, 2011)

Mr. Carlos:

e utilizado el ohmetro como me ha comentado; sin embargo al conectar ánodo con positivo y cátodo a negativo hay una resistencia d 1.4kohms y al conectar de la manera contraria no marca resistencia, esto lo he hecho con el moc que supuestamente está dañado y con uno q recien acabo de comprar y los resultados son idénticos...

El cto. no lo implemente puesto que no tengo SCR...

GRACIAS POR SU ATENCIÓN BRINDADA!!

saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 13, 2011)

Hola Xavyal

Bueno es una conclución lógica: si tanto el dañado como el que acabas de comprar dan resultados identicos quiere decir que ambos están bien.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

